# Japanese appetizer and US dessert



## gaijin (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm planning a new year dinner for a few friends, and I'm thinking of thematically going east to west (just like the new year itself). Would love some hints and tips for stuff I can make - and stuff that can be prepared so that only a fraction of the work needs to happen just before serving is of course easier to plan. 

For the starter I was thinking japanese (or possibly korean). Right now I'm thinking sushi or sashimi, but there must be other stuff too? 

For the dessert, I'm leaning towards some classic US dessert, but again - there must be more than apple pie. Please help me sort through all the stuff I find when gooling - what would you do?


(in between, there will be a couple of other courses too, but there I know a bit more what I want).


----------



## guari (Nov 27, 2016)

gaijin said:


> in between, there will be a couple of other courses too, but there I know a bit more what I want).



Knowing what you intend to cook in the middle would deffo help others help you?

How many people are you cooking for?


----------



## gaijin (Nov 27, 2016)

Using italian lingo, the primo is yet undecided but probably middle eastern or mediterranean, and the secondo will most probably be an oven roasted roast beef. 

6-8 people.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 27, 2016)

As a non-US citizen: If you say US dessert, I think apple pie ... and cobblers, crumbles, crisps ... maybe because that stuff is just great?  

Korean... never discount serving some Japchae too... And since that means soaking some shiitake, you more or less automatically have a shiitake dashi laid out for you, which is easily turned into all kinds of soup (Miso soup? Jjigae?)

Oh ok, misread your intention, forgot what i wrote here


----------



## gaijin (Nov 27, 2016)

All tips and recepie links are appreciated.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 27, 2016)

other US desserts: cheesecake (with cream cheese vs ricotta), chess pie, Mississippi mud pie, pecan pie...



...and the ever popular Betty Crocker boxed cake mix with canned frosting :biggrin:


----------



## rami_m (Nov 27, 2016)

New York cheese cake. Japanese pickles or korean kimshi


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 27, 2016)

Go binge watch all the Good Eats episodes that are about dessert


----------



## strumke (Nov 28, 2016)

Chawanmushi


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 28, 2016)

serious: gomaae. could all be done ahead of time. form the wilted (and cooled) spinach with a ring mould, some dressing on top. simple. chawanmushi could be made in advance or even a la minute and is also quite simple. 

not serious: baked alaska for dessert LOL


----------



## gaijin (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks. I have some googling to do.


----------



## nutmeg (Dec 16, 2016)

gaijin said:


> I'm planning a new year dinner for a few friends, and I'm thinking of thematically going east to west (just like the new year itself). Would love some hints and tips for stuff I can make - and stuff that can be prepared so that only a fraction of the work needs to happen just before serving is of course easier to plan.
> 
> For the starter I was thinking japanese (or possibly korean). Right now I'm thinking sushi or sashimi, but there must be other stuff too?
> 
> ...



goat cheese cake, mandarine, thyme oil. 
I have dozens of recipes if you need


----------



## gaijin (Dec 17, 2016)

nutmeg said:


> goat cheese cake, mandarine, thyme oil.
> I have dozens of recipes if you need



I'd love some!


----------



## nutmeg (Dec 17, 2016)

ok, I can write them. 
Do you have any Ice cream machine at home or ISI Whip (whipping cream dispenser). You don't need those but the recipes are slightly different


----------



## gaijin (Dec 17, 2016)

At the moment, no I do not have.


----------



## tienowen (Dec 18, 2016)

Spicy Edamame for app: http://www.justonecookbook.com/spicy-edamame/


----------



## nutmeg (Dec 18, 2016)

gaijin said:


> I'd love some!



Goat cheese cake:
_400g Goat milk + 1 Vanille pod -> 70°c
_8g gelatine (4 leaves) 2 minutes in cold water and then into the warm milk
_Whisk 2 eggwhites + 80g Sugar
_Mix 200g crème fraîche + 2 Eggyolks untill creamy and add to Milk + gelatine. Let cool down a bit but not in the fridge. 
Just before serving:
_put the bowl on iced water and wisk untill you reach a consistency you can serve it with a Spoon. (like soft whipped cream)


Crunch:
_Melt milk chocolate
_Blend your favorite cakes with milk powder and add to chocolate
_Thin on baking paper and wait untill it is hard.
_Cut (with a ring) to the wanted shape

Thyme oil:
_Blend olive oil with a lot of thym. Blend only quick! not puree
_Let your thickest pan become the hottest it can be
_then "cook" the oil in the pan until the oil separate from water
_sieve and put in your freezer until frozen. The oil should be quite green!
_you can keep the oil many weeks in the fridge

orange confit:
Pull the zest of 2 orange with a peeler (orange and withe too. no it won't be bitter ) . 
Boil the zest 3 times starting from cold water. Juice the orange. Mix 1,5 dl orange/mandarine juice with the 150g water and 150g sugar. Add the zest, and comfit them on low heat.

Orange or mandarine Ice cream/ sorbet
Buy it. Your freezer shouldn't be too cold. -12°c is ok

Mandarine/orange gel
Mix the 200g orange/mandarine juice with 60g sugar and 1,6g agar. Bring to a boil and pour on a plate. Let gel. Cut into the desired shape.

(I used to pour them on Space Invaders shapes ;-) )


picupload


You can also make a Mandarine marmelade
500g Mandarine flesh+ 300g Sugar+ 1g pectin slowly cook


----------



## gaijin (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 18, 2016)

I guess a russian appetizer would be the most eastern thing possible


----------



## gaijin (Dec 18, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> I guess a russian appetizer would be the most eastern thing possible



Well, at least if it's from Vladivostok. Kaliningrad is not that far away.. hit me!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 19, 2016)

maybe do standard western desserts but with an asian rif?

like for example. black sesame cheesecake. or red bean tart?


----------

